# durango pool sessions?



## waterlily (Dec 1, 2006)

hey, i was just wondering if there were any pool sessions in durango? if so, is anyone out there planning on going?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Durango Rec Center*

Thursday evenings from 7 to 9pm, space is always limited, it's like 7 or 8 bucks unless you have a rec center pass


----------

